# Blank Verse- Who speaks for me?



## Empowered Riding (Dec 21, 2015)

Who speaks for me?​ I don’t know why I walk this lot each day
I didn’t ask to be locked in this cage
My hooves are cracked and black erodes my frog
Now I can barely walk another step
My stomach churns, so empty, needing hay
My mouth is parched; the bucket’s dry again
I paw, and wring my head in quiet rage
While wind flicks up the hairs upon my back
I don’t know what I’ve done to earn this curse
I’ve carried humans nearly all my life
And yet I’m left to starve inside this jail
It makes a case for bucking, rearing rogues
Who do the things they please and still get by
But I don’t have it in me to be cruel
Besides it’s tough to just lift up my head
The saddle makes my withers bleed and ooze
But I just take my scars and plod along
And think about green grass that I once knew…
When pastures stretched for miles to the sky
Now darkness settles in and stars come up
For me it’s just another night to freeze
So, cowhand, won’t you throw some moldy hay
That I can rest upon beside that tree
To take my final breaths- who speaks for me?




This poem is published/performed on my CD, Invisibility. (c) Aspen Black, 2015


----------

